# Jumpy framerate for the spinning cube while using ATITool on notebook..



## ati.bob (Apr 23, 2005)

As it is stated clearly in the title.. I'm experiencing jumpy framerates while running the spinning cube in ATITool 0.24 Beta 7 on my Acer TravelMate 3202XCi (see sig for system specs).. I've tried turning all the power management feature off and even the ATI PowerPlay feature off but I still get framerates that jump from 50-60fps to 1-2fps and then back to 50-60fps.. I tried ATITool 0.23 but it's still the same.. is there any way to solve this?


----------

